# Can suede shoes be stretched?



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Since stretching shoes for width usually involved spraying them inside and out with a fluid, I'm wondering how one would go about it in the case of suede shoes.
Presumably any stretching spray or liquid would not be good for the suede.

Due to the inconsistency of Loake sizing, (and I might well start another thread on that subject), my suede Burford boots are just a bit too tight across the toe box.
The 024 last is always said to be roomy, and for wearing with thicker socks, but I find it to be the opposite, and if I was buying them again I'd go up half a size..

And that brings up another question. Since they are boots, how would you get the traditional shoe stretcher inside?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

My first suggestion would be to wear them and allow them to stretch naturally, that is unless it's so incredibly tight that you'll cut off circulation! 

As for the shoe stretcher, I've seen a few which allow the crank to be angled so as to accommodate boots.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

They make boot strtchers. I have this one from footfitter.



Suede will stretch with wear to a greater extent than calf. If you feel the need to use a stretcher, the one above works well. The spray helps speed the process, but is not mandatory. You can just stretch them slower a little bit at a time, or use the spray inside the boot if you have concerns of it discoloring the outside. I have used the spray on dark brown suede without any ill effects. Frankly, I haven't found that it makes any difference in the long run.


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks.
I've had them a few months now, and though always a snug fit, it's only lately that I've considered them just too tight on my little toes. 
Currently jamming my largest shoe trees into them instead of their usual ones. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## darrenpresley (Apr 11, 2006)

momsdoc said:


> They make boot strtchers. I have this one from footfitter.
> 
> Suede will stretch with wear to a greater extent than calf. If you feel the need to use a stretcher, the one above works well. The spray helps speed the process, but is not mandatory. You can just stretch them slower a little bit at a time, or use the spray inside the boot if you have concerns of it discoloring the outside. I have used the spray on dark brown suede without any ill effects. Frankly, I haven't found that it makes any difference in the long run.


I have that same boot stretcher and have used it with a lot of success. Footfitters has always been great to work with


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

Given the expense of a good boot stretcher, I would suggest taking them to a cobbler.


----------

